# Settlement Visa Application



## rajbassi (Jan 9, 2017)

Hello, 

This is my first time using this website so I am a little nervous. Please bare with me (and all my stupid questions).

I am a British citizen and I am getting married to an Indian national in Feb 2017. I am unsure as to how I should go about the process of applying for his settlement visa. Do I apply for it whilst I am in India? Also I know I need to send supporting documents to Sheffield but is there a time frame in which I need to send them?

I will be using property income as the means of meeting my financial requirement. Can anyone guide me on the documents I will need to present?

Thank you in advance for your help and guidance


----------



## Toby1988 (Jul 6, 2016)

Your partner can apply for visa on her own and you can be present in India or not for the appointment. Once you've submitted the biometric then you need to send the supporting documents within 20 working days to Sheffield else the visa would be refused. You need to meet the requirements on category C and can find the documents on fm se 1.7 document.

https://www.gov.uk/government/uploa...708/Appendix_FM_1_7_Financial_Requirement.pdf


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

